# New Tanganyikan Tank Journal w/photos



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

January 23,2009
I wanted a few more Tanganyikans so its out with the old standard 10 gallon and in with the new 20 gallon long.

I placed all my rock, fish and shells into a 5 gallon bucket with some of my tank water. Meanwhile I added a few pounds of new coral sand into the tank and then sprinkled my old established sand over the top.

Next I placed the old and new rock, added the established water, new water and used 4 tablespoons of aquarium salt.

Next I placed the heater, powerhead and established filter onto the tank.

Then came the shells, there are 20 miscellaneous shells placed on both sides of the tank. I wanted to keep them separated because 1 of my multi's is bossy and I wanted the other to have his own space.

January 24, 2009
I brought home 4 new friends for my Multi's, 3 A. Calvus Inkfin and 1 L. Buescheri Zaire Gold. So far everyone is getting along well, there is plenty of rockwork for everyone to have their own space. Only 1 of my Calvus will actually hide in a shell, the other 2 choose a crevice in the lace rock. My Multi's are loving all the rock and caves, they explored all day long. I think everyone with Multi's should have rocks for them, they love it.

Equipment & Decoration:
All Glass 20 gallon long 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 12 3/4
Marineland Stealth 100 watt Heater
Marineland Canopy/Light with Natural Daytime Florescent bulb
AquaClear 30 150gph
AquaClear 10 Powerhead (to keep gentle water agitation across long tank)
12lbs Coral Sand
14lbs Lace Rock
Shells

Front view


















Side view









L. Buescheri Zaire Gold-he/she is gorgeous..


















A. Calvus Inkfin and L. Multi..









Multi found and claimed the same shell he had in the 10 gallon..









Another A. Calvus Inkfin, I love their spots!









Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those whale-eye moon snail shells are the one's my shellies like, but you've got some of them upside down with opening into the substrate. Try flipping them over. The shellies like them because they are light enough for the shellies to move them around.

Be careful of the more elongated spiral shells, both shellies and calvus can get stuck in them and die.

When you say aquarium salt, do you mean marine aquarium salt?

The shellies and Calvus are a nice combo, I don't know anything about the Buescheri. Are you trying for a Calvus pair out of the 3 individuals?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

cool setup.. I want to do some stuff liek that too.. plants, maybe shellies, etc.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> When you say aquarium salt, do you mean marine aquarium salt?
> 
> The shellies and Calvus are a nice combo, I don't know anything about the Buescheri. Are you trying for a Calvus pair out of the 3 individuals?


I use API Aquarium Salt.

I really like the Calvus and the Multis, I would like both to pair, but my LFS is out of Multis and the Calvus.

The jury is still out on the Buescheri, he may be going back to the LFS today, he isnt beating everyone up but he has seemed to chase everyone into their own space and I want everyone getting along as well as possible. He is gorgeous though, its to bad.

I think the whale eye shells are the prettiest shells! But they were in my last tank and I moved them into this new tank, and they dont like them no matter which way I place them..so they are decoration..lol They prefer the Babylonia Spirata and the bigger spiral shells.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

Well it looks at though I am going to have to return my Buescheri he/she is just a juvenile and now that hes settled into the tank he has decided to pretty much chase everyone into their own space, which I expect to just get worse with maturity. Which is unfortunate because he/she is gorgeous, but I don't like seeing everyone chased into their corner fearing the Buescheri.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Your picts are great! The calvus are really pretty. 
I looked at your tanks (they look nice, by the way) and noticed you had plans to move some fish.
Have you set up the 65G and moved the Malawi?
If you have, then maybe you could keep the Buscheri by putting it in the 37G with some other Tangs, unless you think this one just has a bad attitude.
:fish: 
*M*(ultiple)*T*(ank)*S*(yndrome)
:thumb:


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

alicem said:


> Have you set up the 65G and moved the Malawi?
> If you have, then maybe you could keep the Buscheri by putting it in the 37G with some other Tangs, unless you think this one just has a bad attitude.
> :fish:
> *M*(ultiple)*T*(ank)*S*(yndrome)
> :thumb:


Thank you Alicem! No I havent set up the 65 gallon yet its going to be a couple months still. I took him back this afternoon, it was sad because he/she was gorgeous! But with the attitude he already had I think it was only going to get worse. I traded him for there very last Calvus Inkfin, I thought they were out but there was one more with my name on it. lol

I have MTS badly! I swear I would have fish tanks in my bathrooms if I had the counter space :lol: My plans for the 37 gallon that my Malawi are currently in is for Discus (going to have to save some serious money for them) :? .


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

January 25, 2009
As I said above, I returned my Buescheri Zaire Gold this afternoon, it wasn't looking good for compatibility with my Calvus and my Multi's, sad because he/she was gorgeous and graceful.

I added 1 more Calvus Inkfin so now I have a total of 4, I am hoping that I get a pair, time will tell.

I also decided to add 3 Zebra Danios as dither fish. This has been very successful and its only been a couple hours. I have not seen this much of my Calvus' until now. Those 3 Danios swimming around like crazy has brought everyone out of hiding, even my VERY shy Calvus who has spent a lot of time in a shell he doesnt really fit in.. and another Calvus who spends his day in a hole in the lace rock. I didn't really want to add NON-Tanganyikans so I resisted adding dither fish, but now Im glad I did. I say success! 

My new Calvus is still adjusting and hasn't quite got all of his color back.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

January 26, 2009
3 of my 4 Calvus hanging out with my Multi.. I am really enjoying these little guys, the Calvus with their great spots and stripes and the Multi with their blue eyes and rosey "cheeks"! No drama whatsoever in the tank as of now..


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry you had to return the buescheri, but it's fantastic you've found another calvus for your collection and some dither fish to calm everyone.
:fish: 
Yes, I'd say a discus tank will set you back, but they can be stunners.
Good luck, thanks for sharing the picts and your experience. 
Enjoy your 20G :thumb:


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

sweet set up


----------

